
ESO: “The First Direct Image of an Alien Star System's Planet” - curtis
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2016/06/eso-the-first-direct-image-of-an-alien-star-systems-planet.html
======
jepler
Headline is wrong, there are many directly imaged extrasolar planets.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_directly_imaged_exopla...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_directly_imaged_exoplanets))

The accurate news is near the end: this is the first star where we have
directly imaged one planet (CVSO 30c) and found another by the transit method
(CVSO 30b).

"Conclusions. Therefore CVSO 30 is the first system, in which both a close-in
and a wide planet candidate are found to have a common host star. The orbits
of the two possible planets could not be more different, having orbital
periods of 10.76 hours and about 27000 years. Both orbits may have formed
during a mutual catastrophic event of planet-planet scattering."
([http://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/po...](http://www.eso.org/public/archives/releases/sciencepapers/potw1624/potw1624a.pdf))

